# Can anyone explain to me why people credit Obama with getting us out of Iraq?



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

He left on Bush's timetable.
He sent Biden over to Iraq to try and get the combat troops to stay in Iraq longer but the Iraqi government said please fuck off.
We still have troops in Iraq.


I'm confused?

Please don't read this as me giving thanks to GWB who was just as bad as Obama if not worse.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> He left on Bush's timetable.


Who left?


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > He left on Bush's timetable.
> ...



The bulk of the combat troops. My bad on the pronouns.


----------



## Dante (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> We still have troops in Iraq.
> 
> 
> I'm confused?
> ...



You certainly are and Wikipedia may help Withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

31 December 2011 U.S. forces complete their withdrawal from Iraq. No U.S. troops in Iraq. All security responsibilities assumed by the Iraqi Armed Forces and other security agencies, including the Ministry of Interior (Iraq).  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Forces_–_Iraq


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyway you slice it.....Bush gets ZERO credit for Iraq

He never should have gotten us in there in the first place
He abandoned the war on terror to invade
He misread the political climate after the fall of Saddam
He misread how the US forces would be treated
He blundered the occupation
He cost 5000 American lives


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, technically he gets a lot of credit since you can't withdrawal from a place you've never been lol.

As for there being no troops in Iraq, all I can do is laugh.


----------



## Dante (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> Well, technically he gets a lot of credit since you can't withdrawal from a place you've never been lol.
> 
> As for there being no troops in Iraq, all I can do is laugh.



  still unclear on concepts.  


people of the www world...beware...this can happen to you too.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > LibertyLemming said:
> ...




Yeah. Sure. LOL


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

So let's review this thread so far:

I ask how people give Obama credit for something he didn't do.
People bad mouth bush and hurl insults in reply instead of answering the question.
Yep, another day on the internet.


----------



## Dante (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> We still have troops in Iraq.
> 
> 
> I'm confused?
> ...



You certainly are and Wikipedia may help Withdrawal of U.S. troops from Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

31 December 2011 U.S. forces complete their withdrawal from Iraq. No U.S. troops in Iraq. All security responsibilities assumed by the Iraqi Armed Forces and other security agencies, including the Ministry of Interior (Iraq).  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Forces_–_Iraq


LibertyLemming said:


> So let's review this thread so far:
> 
> I ask how people give Obama credit for something he didn't do.
> People bad mouth bush and hurl insults in reply instead of answering the question.
> Yep, another day on the internet.



nope. you can't grasp the concept: US troops were pulled out of Iraq


...



LibertyLemming said:


> Well, technically he gets a lot of credit since you can't withdrawal from a place you've never been lol.
> 
> As for there being no troops in Iraq, all I can do is laugh.



  still unclear on concepts.  


people of the www world...beware...this can happen to you too.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

Dante said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > We still have troops in Iraq.
> ...



Even if there are no troops in Iraq, which is false, but lets pretend it isn't, it still isn't answering my question of why Obama is getting the credit? He wanted to keep thousands upon thousands of troops there beyond Bush's withdrawal date but was told to fuck off by the Iraqi Government.


http://www.usf-iraq.com/


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > LibertyLemming said:
> ...



Huh?



> He left on Bush's timetable.
> He sent Biden over to Iraq to try and get the combat troops to stay in Iraq longer but the Iraqi government said please fuck off.
> We still have troops in Iraq.



really means




> The bulk of the combat troops left on Bush's timetable.
> The bulk of the combat troops sent Biden over to Iraq to try and get the combat troops to stay in Iraq longer but the Iraqi government said please fuck off.
> We still have troops in Iraq.




Combat troops can order the Vice President to Iraq? Really? I had no idea, where does it say that in the Constitution?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> So let's review this thread so far:
> 
> I ask how people give Obama credit for something he didn't do.


The you admitted that "he left".

/thread


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Guess you don't know what delegation means. If the President (commander in chief) says to his VP go to Iraq and deal with this troop withdrawal, yes he can. I didn't say the combat troops ordered Biden, you made that one up all on your own. Aren't you the same nerd who wants to force people to buy healthcare and take away peoples guns? Those things aren't in the Constitution either. Please quit using the Constitution when it is convenient and ignoring it when it isnt.

You still have not answered the question in the title of this thread.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > LibertyLemming said:
> ...



You said "he" means "The bulk of the combat troops" - that's what you said. Now you're saying you didn't say that. You flip flop almost every time you post. 



> You still have not answered the question in the title of this thread.



You answered it yourself jackass, when you said "He left"


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 24, 2013)

Dante said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > We still have troops in Iraq.
> ...



There are still some military there doing the training....you're link is wrong when it says all troops are gone from there!  This link is from October 2012......

*Despite claims by the Obama administration about ending the Iraq war and bringing our troops home, the US is still very much involved in Iraq, in training the abusive security forces, in propping up the corrupt and dictatorial Maliki government, and in trying to slowly slip more US forces into the country.*
US May Keep American Troops in Iraq, Despite Lack of Congressional Authority | Global Research

I think you should do a little investigating before flying off at the mouth


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > So let's review this thread so far:
> ...




No...you twisted Liberty's words around, or you were just plain too stupid to understand what he was saying.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > He left on Bush's timetable.
> ...



It is more like who was kicked out.


----------



## Dante (Jan 24, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > LibertyLemming said:
> ...



see? We have military at every embassy in the world...so using your logic we have troops in almost every single country in the world.

   When people speak of 'troops' being in a country we are speaking (All except you who failed to read the memo) of combat troops and troops with a military fighting mission.

Every Embassy has military men and women in uniform. Almost every nation we are friendly with has military advisers too...no one with a brain considers this as 'having troops' in a nation


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jan 24, 2013)

> Can anyone explain to me why people credit Obama with getting us out of Iraq?



All I have on it is that most of these sycophants are so delusional and brainwashed, they 1) actually think Obama ended the war (Bush timetable) 2) Deny that Obama pursued keeping troops there past the formal "withdraw" and 3) that all troops have been removed.

These people are delusional. You're not going to get any straight answer. Just look at the troller Poopahbrains, for instance. Obfuscate obfuscate obfuscate.

These people lie to themsleves so it should be no surprise they lie to everyone else.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 24, 2013)

It's the same crowd that think Obama saved us from another great depression.

They're called idiots.


----------



## Politico (Jan 24, 2013)

Simple. They do it because their guy hasn't done anything to brag about.


----------



## Dante (Jan 24, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> It's the same crowd that think Obama saved us from another great depression.
> 
> They're called idiots.





he did.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

man, I wish I was gullible enough to just believe everything the media tells me... life would be so much simpler.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> man, I wish I was gullible enough to just believe everything the media tells me... life would be so much simpler.



Man I wish I was smart and knew everything like you.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Jan 24, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LibertyLemming said:
> 
> 
> > man, I wish I was gullible enough to just believe everything the media tells me... life would be so much simpler.
> ...



I hardly know everything. 

I do know that killing children with bombs is a pretty nasty business. I also know that it doesn't seem to bother anyone who voted R or D the last few years.

I also know Obama didn't get us out of Iraq. I also know we are still in Iraq. You can scroll up for the link with posts from service members in Iraq, this month, currently, now.


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 24, 2013)

Dante said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



My link states TROOPS, so yes we still have TROOPS in Iraq.  Just because they're mainly there for training, do you actually think they wouldn't shoot back if shot at?  Iraq is very unstable.  I'll bet you that within the next 2 years there will be be another Iraq war, and it will be Obama's war this time.  That's if Iran doesn't do something stupid and the whole ME blows up!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2013)

Prior to Jan 20 2009 we had combat troops in Iraq
As of today........they are gone

So yes, Obama got us out of Iraq


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Prior to Jan 20 2009 we had combat troops in Iraq
> As of today........they are gone
> 
> So yes, Obama got us out of Iraq



On Bush's pre-arranged timeline.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to Jan 20 2009 we had combat troops in Iraq
> ...



Excuse me

But Bush was not Commander in Chief after Jan 20 2009.......Obama was

All the troops were still in Iraq when Bush left office.......they were removed under Obama


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 24, 2013)

LibertyLemming said:


> He left on Bush's timetable.
> He sent Biden over to Iraq to try and get the combat troops to stay in Iraq longer but the Iraqi government said please fuck off.
> We still have troops in Iraq.
> 
> ...



  Becausenot giving Obama credit would mean admitting that Bush is the one responsible for it.


----------

